# Anyone have the Physis Piano K4 'controller'?



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

I continue to use my Yamaha S90 (purchased it in 1994-ish) - still works, great action, but HUGE and doesn't fit under my desk (leaning improperly for 12+hours / day). I have owned the S88 NI controller and hated the action (as well as the clicking / clunky excessive noise.) I was looking at the Doepfer LMK4+ but MANY users complain about the same excessive clunky / clicking keybed noise.

Owners of the Physis - a solution - considering what is mentioned above?


----------



## whiskers (Jan 26, 2019)

Looked at the vpc-1 at all?


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 26, 2019)

@chimuelo does. Hopefully he will chime in. Totally pro player, his opinion will be highly relevant.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 26, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I continue to use my Yamaha S90 (purchased it in 1994-ish) - still works, great action, but HUGE and doesn't fit under my desk (leaning improperly for 12+hours / day). I have owned the S88 NI controller and hated the action (as well as the clicking / clunky excessive noise.) I was looking at the Doepfer LMK4+ but MANY users complain about the same excessive clunky / clicking keybed noise.
> 
> Owners of the Physis - a solution - considering what is mentioned above?


I know that @chimuelo has one, and is a professional keyboard player. He will probably have the most info about them. I noticed Paul Thomson from Spitfire is using one now, too.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 26, 2019)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> @chimuelo does. Hopefully he will chime in. Totally pro player, his opinion will be highly relevant.


Jinx


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

Ok thanks - I just sent chimuelo a PM to join in (if he has time.) Let's see that input. I'll also check out that vpc-1 suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

vpc-1 is over 7" high. That won't work with desk. :( (have to stay under 6")


----------



## whiskers (Jan 26, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> vpc-1 is over 7" high. That won't work with desk. :( (have to stay under 6")


Yeah it is rather a bulky item. I hadhad fortunate opportunity to play one one time at a guitar center, and that thing felt amazing - just like the real thing. Major downside is that it does not have any on board controls, so you would need your own separate control surface.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Yeah it is rather a bulky item. I hadhad fortunate opportunity to play one one time at a guitar center, and that thing felt amazing - just like the real thing. Major downside is that it does not have any on board controls, so you would need your own separate control surface.


I could be wrong but I did notice an array of sliders, knobs and buttons?


----------



## whiskers (Jan 26, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I could be wrong but I did notice an array of sliders, knobs and buttons?


On the vpc-1? I don't think so.https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VPC1--kawai-vpc1-virtual-piano-controller


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 26, 2019)

LMK4+ is using Fatar TP/40GH (same action as Studiologic SL88 Grand). Physis K4 is using Fatar TP/40L (i.e. Kurzweil PC3x, PC3K8, Forte), or GH by special order. However IIRC Viscount does some tweaks to those actions.

So if you didn't like LMK4+, you _might _not like K4 either.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> LMK4+ is using Fatar TP/40GH (same action as Studiologic SL88 Grand). Physis K4 is using Fatar TP/40L (i.e. Kurzweil PC3x, PC3K8, Forte), or GH by special order. However IIRC Viscount does some tweaks to those actions.
> 
> So if you didn't like LMK4+, you _might _not like K4 either.


How did you get so knowledgeable?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 26, 2019)

LMK4+ keybed is mentioned on Doepfer's website. Viscount is well known for using Fatar actions, exact model of the action can be easily googled.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2019)

whiskers said:


> How did you get so knowledgeable?



@EvilDragon knows all, sees all. He is watching you now.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 26, 2019)

I just kick ass at googling, that's all.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2019)

You're not fooling anyone @EvilDragon 

You work for the NSA with a cover as a Native Instruments guy.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks all for your replies - So what is the solution - given the criteria? It is that hard to ask for a 'near silent' BUT PRO weighted action keybed. :( Maybe it is just not enough of a concern for most to hit the radar of these mfg'rs.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't think there's such a thing as near silent keybed. They all have to whack something to stop the motion... It'd be great if you could check out the Physis somewhere, but if not, at least you can return it within 30 days, yeah?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't think there's such a thing as near silent keybed. They all have to whack something to stop the motion... It'd be great if you could check out the Physis somewhere, but if not, at least you can return it within 30 days, yeah?


Yea - probably the best route to 'try it out' (either in store or return). Good suggestion, thanks.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2019)

My son says when I’m practicing with my IEMs on that the keys sound like an old Coffee Perculator.

The action is perfect for me because I’m playing multiple parts and automating 6 external hardware devices/modules, plus a DAW loaded with PianoTeq, Kontakt, Zebra2 HZ and Omnisphere.

Unless you get the graded hammer EX version the good action is fine if you’re a pianist who can play anything anyways.
But this is a Master MIDI Controller, it looks great and kicks the butt of any others claiming they are Masters. They are students in comparison.












The entire back line is automated, but I only select a Code 8 for bigger venues, the 4U PC for Orchestral needs, all of the hardware effects have been replaced by Strymon Pedals.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2019)

https://soundcloud.com/jimmyvee

Real time Emulation of Baba OReilly.
It took interval transpositions using 5 zones with the left hand.
By playing just octaves I did what 2 hands on a piano did in the original recording.
All while using Zone 6 to emulate the Looping EG of an ancient VCS Synth Townsend used.

Thankfully Urs has an incredible Looping EG on Zebra.
You hold down the root with is the 16th notes you hear.
Then timing with upper fingers makes it sound like Im playing 32nds and 64ths.
Don’t know of another controller that allows this.

To the live keyboard warriors, trickery is their weapon.
Illusion...a way of life.


----------



## harmaes (Apr 26, 2019)

Did you try the Physis K4 @Rob Elliott or did you choose a different option?


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 28, 2019)

This is likely a dumb question but where can one purchase a Physis K4 in the US? I don’t see a purchase option on their website, nor a list of retailers. I Googled and found options in Europe for the EX model, and references to Amazon but nothing for the K4 (not EX) in the US.


----------



## greggybud (Oct 3, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> This is likely a dumb question but where can one purchase a Physis K4 in the US? I don’t see a purchase option on their website, nor a list of retailers. I Googled and found options in Europe for the EX model, and references to Amazon but nothing for the K4 (not EX) in the US.


Kraft Music used to be the only place in the USA to my knowledge for the K4 and related line. However looking today, it appears maybe they no longer carry that line. Maybe chat or call them to see what happened to the K line of controllers.





__





Search Results | KraftMusic.com


Shop online for Digital Pianos & Keyboards, Synthesizers, Guitars, Electronic Drums, and Audio & Recording equipment at Kraft Music. Bundles get you everything for one low price. Financing options available.




www.kraftmusic.com





I too would love to try out a K4 since I stupidly sold my Oberheim MC3000 years ago and nothing else comes close to it. Unfortunately Viscount doesn't seem to interested in pursuing the USA market?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 7, 2019)

greggybud said:


> Kraft Music used to be the only place in the USA to my knowledge for the K4 and related line. However looking today, it appears maybe they no longer carry that line. Maybe chat or call them to see what happened to the K line of controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you hurry theres one more left @ Kraft if you contact the sales surpervisor.

Seems they want to push the more expensive fake Piano Action versions costing much more.

I bought a spare I like these things so much, MC3000 was bad ass. The Mama Mia Show bought a dozen of those and they're still being used 20 years later.

FWIW Im pimping my spare with white Metal Flake paint with Gold and Silver because I saw the board player for Madonnas custom stands with keys painted white and under Stage lighting it changed colors according to the scenes and it was the most awesome thing Id seen since I was a child when my old man took me to see Rick Wakemen and his sequenced Cape.

Viscount probably wont like me covering their logo up, but I made so much money with these playing Casinos in Asia Im having the name, my favorite Asian girls called me painted on as well.

Physis K4 is the only real game, the manual doesn't come close to telling you what can achieved with one of these.


----------



## greggybud (Oct 8, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> I bought a spare I like these things so much, MC3000 was bad ass. The Mama Mia Show bought a dozen of those and they're still being used 20 years later.



Yes, I saw Mama Mia, and was close to the pit to see the keyboard player using the MC3000. I'm amazed they are still using it today. It's so old and you rarely see any for sale. 

I foolishly sold mine thinking the MC3000 was just the beginning of good and better keyboard controllers to come. I was 100% wrong. However CME came along, and on paper, it was in the "ballpark." It featured motorized faders, lots of controllers, IMO very good hammer action like the MC 3000, physically a good solid build, and weighed 75 pounds. The problem was that they didn't deliver. Virtually no support, unfinished updates, poor firmware, and after a year I insisted Sweetwater take mine back. They had sold it to me based on unrealized features and that was part of the sale. 

Today I see people rant about NI's controllers and it reminds me how it only takes a generation to wipe the slate clean. You start the clean slate with M-Audio......


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Oct 8, 2019)

You may want to look at the Nord Grand. I personally do not get along well with Fatar actions. I've never cared for them. They work, but I don't prefer them. I have a Nord Grand. The action is made by Kawai. The best digital piano actions are made by Yamaha and Kawai, in my opinion, with Roland RD-2000 getting an honorable mention. But it is not as good as the Kawai actions, IMHO.

I wrote my comments about it *here.* My follow on comments extend on the next page of this thread, so you can go forward to see those and the questions I answered.

The very short answer is that the action is almost indistinguishable from my Kawai RX-7 grand piano. It is very, very good. The internal sounds? Average. But I don't care. I have great samples. I wanted the action, and it delivers.

It has a flat top. It does not have wheels or controls. Boxes of knobs and sliders are cheap. This is a piano with a few features. Not a controller. So expect that.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Oct 8, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks all for your replies - So what is the solution - given the criteria? It is that hard to ask for a 'near silent' BUT PRO weighted action keybed. :( Maybe it is just not enough of a concern for most to hit the radar of these mfg'rs.



Look at the Yamaha P515 (*my thoughts here*). The action is almost silent. (The Nord Grand is not - it bottoms like a real grand piano (and has no aftertouch strip). If you like the S90, the P515 will feel even better. The action is quite controllable. I have the Nord Grand in my live rig and the P515 as the 88 notes in front of the DAW. My computer keyboard, mouse and JL Cooper Fadermaster all fit on top of the P515 without pushing any of its buttons. 

The CFX sample in the P515 is better than anything in the Nord. But again, I kind of don't care. I don't even have the audio outs of the P515 connected to anything. It's USB to the DAW and that's it.

Curiously, I have found the built in speakers of the P515 handy for super low volume practice, or quickly checking something, or having a piano while my template is in the string section....

The only other thing I'd note is that it auto-powers off after 15 min or something, so I do turn it back on a few times a day. This isn't really a big deal, but it doesn't "stay on until turned off".


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2019)

If I were playing just Piano I would definitely het one of the Kawai MP Series.
I was a General Music Piano lover until Kawai MPs came out.
they sound good too.


----------



## pfylim (Jan 22, 2020)

Have the VPC-1 with a Novation Launchcontrol XL for customising midi. Lovely key action, stable velocity response and super quiet. No aftertouch. The top is slightly curved but it still works as a space to put things on, typing keyboard, faders etc. Though it's heavy as fuck.


----------

